# Favorite Sounds



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

So, I was in the shop the other night sqaring up a few boards on the jointer and my brother was commenting on how he liked the sound of of it running and when you ran boards through it. Now, it may seem a little odd to some but it got us talking about our favorite shop sounds. My favorite sound is from years ago when my grandfather had his sawmill. I loved about every sound it made, from the pony motor used to start the big Cat diesel to that big four foot blade slicing through logs like butter. What are your favorite shop/woodworking sounds. I know you gotem lets hear about them!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

the swoosh of a plane on soft wood.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to go with planing with a hand plane. Second is the chainsaw milling wood.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

hand plane too


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

So far, I've gotta' go with the joiner, too. It has a really smooth whirrrr to it!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the sound of silence. When it is silent and you can focus in refining a design that is priceless.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I have to agree with Mario, although I don't mind the sound of any of the handtools although I agree that the handplanes are best. When I was a kid on the farm, I loved the sound of someone chopping wood at a distance when it was otherwise quiet out.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

For several years all I had was a little direct-drive Ryobi table saw that screamed like a banshee. So now, flicking the switch on my Ridgid contractor saw and hearing that smooth whir is music to my ears.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

My friend has restored an antique motorized Bucksaw that was powered by a Whitty kerosene engine. It made this very irregular "pop pop shhhsh" noise when running (and it was running smoothly too.) as it pushed and pulled the Bucksaw back and forth. The operator would place this large, sharp Bucksaw on the log and gravity would do the rest! The fuel tank sits on top of the cylinder head, leaking kerosene down into the sawdust below. OSHA would've loved this thing!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the sing of a fine plane on wood and the first sounds my three sons made when they were first born,not necessarily in that order.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

Dadoo, that reminds me of how much I like to hear those hit or miss engines!


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the sound of "Yes Dear" when I ask loml if I can buy something. lol


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Okay favorite shop MACHINE sounds, or shop sounds sans machines?

The whoosh of the dust collector, combined with the scraping swirling sounds of debris spinning in the Thien Cyclone… It is REALLY noticable when working with the lathe… The sraping swirling sound is almost like a moracca…

Favorite non mechanized sound? Hands down has to be hand plane.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I like the sounds of all my equipment… I realize I am in the company of many who like the sounds in the workshop as much as I do. Would not be dead for quids.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2008)

1. Favorite sound: either a hand plane (specifically thinking of my shoulder plane) or of small finished wood pieces clattering together (made some building blocks…like to rattle around the spares.)
2. Least favorite sound: By far Bandsaw.
3. Just to add: favorite smell: freshcut Walnut.


----------



## scottj (Mar 15, 2009)

You know…...your right about that bandsaw thing. Not a pleasant sound.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I gotta go with the soft whir of my delta contractor saw cutting through the air.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

The sound of a solid cabinet table saw taking off…reminds me of watching Norm and finally I have that sound myself. This is instead of the scream of a contractor saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I can't hear very well so I have to get bigger equipment: a 2 cylinder John Deere running a hay baler in the night.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

My favorite sound is when I first show a new piece to the wife. All the OOOO's and AAHHH's are just the best!

Scrappy


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

Its the AAAAAAHHHHH that comes out of me when a piece is finished and the cap comes off the first beer as I sit back and enjoy the result.


----------



## cbMerlin (Jan 13, 2009)

I have to go with the sound of my wife's car pulling into the drive, just outside my shop, as she arrives home from work, so I can show off what I've accomplished that day. I might also mention that it's my least favorite sound if I've had a bad day…............
After 25 years, I still like trying to impress her. (and no, she's not standing here as I type this)


----------



## getneds (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the whistle of a table saw blade while no load is applied. Something about the ringing sound it makes, almost like a plane before takeoff!


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

my favourite sound is some one yelling the kettle is on do you want a cup of coffee

closely followed by the sound of a hand plane whispering sweetly

Hooky


----------



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have to agree with degoose,

I enjoy all sounds of my shop, exspecially when I fire up one of our 5hp monsters. The growl is very soothing.


----------

